# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Can a hernia heal itself?

## PistolPete33

So, I have an umbilical hernia that ive had for a long time now. It is small and my dr. Said last year I didn't need to do anything about. I decided to have it removed and have surgery coming up this month. Sine las t week the hernia is gone. Not sure what happened but it's no longer visable. I'm thinking it just pushed back in and I still need surgery. What are you thoughts on this?


Thanks,
Pete

----------


## optionsdude

Pete I have had this same type of hernia for years and dr told me not to worry about it unless it starts to hurt. It doesn't hurt but since I have lost a lot of weight and been getting some abs I notice it more and push it back in all of the time. I doubt yours has healed probably just pushed back in. I am going to get mine fixed later this year, I'm still recovering from neck surgery earlier this year. So I would say have the dr check it out again. Did your dr say how long you wold be out of the gym afterwards?

----------


## Tigershark

My fiance has had a hernia for 6 years. We finally decided to get it fixed as we now have the money for it. Shewill be on bed rest for 2 weeks afterwards, but at least she can get back to doing everything in the gym she loves. Her hernia prevented her from doing some of her ab routines.

----------


## lil_herc81

Im not sure on your type of hernia. I know that the inguinal is a tearing of the stomach lining and needs to have a mesh netting put in to fix it.

----------


## bass

Hernia don't heel on its own, surgery is the only way to make it go away!

----------


## Times Roman

No.....

----------


## tballz

> Hernia don't heel on its own, surgery is the only way to make it go away!


bingo......

----------


## KINGKONG

My umbilical hernia scarred over and isn't a problem anymore since Ive stayed away from heay deads..
My father has it from lifting and his scarred over as well..But the kevlar mesh that covers that little hole in your abominal wall is supposed to work really well..Just don't let them cut you wide and stich your abs back together which the only option available sine I first got mine..Good Luck either way but if you want to be 100% in the gym you should probably get it fixed..

----------


## Tigershark

Get the surgery.

----------

